# poked around at an old dump i found a couple years ago



## RCO (May 1, 2020)

got bored so poked around at an older dump site I had originally found a couple years ago , its a small dump near a lake but actual dump itself is covered , what I found was an area near the road where stuff got tossed but not in the main dump .

in terms of bottles finds were extremely limited , lots of liquor bottles and jars there but really no soda bottles or non broken milk jugs

did find 1 broken clear Canada dry bottle and parts of 3 milk jugs but no names of them

also found some sauce bottles and other small bottles

part of a toy car said it was a firetruck , its to the right of the small blue jar

also some  cans which I will discuss in next post but it felt like deja vu


----------



## RCO (May 1, 2020)

found a couple cans and related items

- jar lid for " York peanut butter "
- Duquesne beer can from Pittsburg PA US , had found a similar can a couple years ago when I first found this dump , this one has slightly more colour on the one side
- rusty Molson Canadian beer can
- 4 Molson Export bottle caps
- Jocko chocolate drink flat top can


----------



## RCO (May 1, 2020)

a couple years ago when I found this dump I found a jar for " York peanut butter " still had it in a box in the garage , it appears to fit


----------



## RCO (May 1, 2020)

this can isn't in great shape but is a Jocko Chocolate drink flat top can , not sure of exact age but assume 60's era ? or earlier maybe , it was made by a company from Toronto Ontario

found a picture online of what one looks like in better condition ,


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 1, 2020)

I am like that too. Never throw anything away. Yes i do have alot of boxes. I really have to label what is in each box on a piece of paper taped to the top. This way i know at a glance what is in it.


----------



## RCO (May 1, 2020)

didn't find this in dump but rather along the road there ,it was lying in some leaves and by itself , appeared to have been used for target practice years ago , some bullet holes in it you can't really see them all  . not sure of exact age but its an old kettle so been there for some time


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 1, 2020)

RCO said:


> this can isn't in great shape but is a Jocko Chocolate drink flat top can , not sure of exact age but assume 60's era ? or earlier maybe , it was made by a company from Toronto Ontario
> 
> found a picture online of what one looks like in better condition ,
> 
> ...


That is an old one. Yoo-Hoo was the first non refridgerated chocolate milk.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 1, 2020)

RCO said:


> didn't find this in dump but rather along the road there ,it was lying in some leaves and by itself , appeared to have been used for target practice years ago , some bullet holes in it you can't really see them all  . not sure of exact age but its an old kettle so been there for some time
> 
> View attachment 206531View attachment 206532


Suprised the handle is there. Is that aluminum? I found a black cast aluminum kettle has 3 legs and a star on the bottom. Dont know if it had a lid but i would guess so. The handle was probably like you teapot. It has rusted away or Missing when Thrown away. I never could find any information on it.





RCO said:


> didn't find this in dump but rather along the road there ,it was lying in some leaves and by itself , appeared to have been used for target practice years ago , some bullet holes in it you can't really see them all  . not sure of exact age but its an old kettle so been there for some time
> 
> View attachment 206531View attachment 206532



Surprised the handle is not rusted away. Is the teapot aluminum. I found a black cast aluminum kettle. It might be missing the lid and handle if it ever had them. It has a star on the bottom. I can't find any information on it. I kept it anyway.


----------



## RCO (May 1, 2020)

it might be aluminum really not sure , the handle is metal for sure


----------



## hemihampton (May 1, 2020)

I had 2 of those Jocko's many years ago. At that time I was told they were rare & a few people seemed to be Interested in them. I traded one away & kept the better one for awhile. My Better one Dave Tanner the soda Book Publisher wanted a pic of mine for his Book so it's in his Book. Pics below. LEON.

P.S. I believe I got your other Duquesne Beer Can you found in that dump a few years ago.


----------



## RCO (May 2, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> I had 2 of those Jocko's many years ago. At that time I was told they were rare & a few people seemed to be Interested in them. I traded one away & kept the better one for awhile. My Better one Dave Tanner the soda Book Publisher wanted a pic of mine for his Book so it's in his Book. Pics below. LEON.
> 
> P.S. I believe I got your other Duquesne Beer Can you found in that dump a few years ago.



I checked the updated version of his book I saw online , it says the can is from the 1960's and in mint condition is now valued at over $125 

have to assume its fairly uncommon , I've never seen it before , did find a jocko can from the 70's last year but it looked a lot different 

I've found 2 Duquesne beer cans in that dump , first one was in 2016 and it was the one I mailed to you , the one I found yesterday is actually in better condition although faded badly on other side not pictured , was surprised by the colour which remained on it for being in a dump


----------



## hemihampton (May 2, 2020)

Unfortunately the Duquesne is a pretty common can. A mint one of those I'd guess would get around $100. Any Beer Can that would get around $100 mint would be common. A mint Jocko might get more. Except I cant see a lot of demand for the Jocko, as far as I know there just isn't a lot of Collectors that Collect Chocolate Cans or small odd size cans & that's got both those against it. Did you dIg down into this dump or were these laying on the surface? LEON.


----------



## RCO (May 2, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> Unfortunately the Duquesne is a pretty common can. A mint one of those I'd guess would get around $100. Any Beer Can that would get around $100 mint would be common. A mint Jocko might get more. Except I cant see a lot of demand for the Jocko, as far as I know there just isn't a lot of Collectors that Collect Chocolate Cans or small odd size cans & that's got both those against it. Did you dIg down into this dump or were these laying on the surface? LEON.



they weren't on the surface , was digging down a little bit , the stuff was sort of tossed onto a small hillside so its not really that deep . 

I really have no idea if anyone collects items from Jocko , its kind of a smaller and lesser known brand , and not a soda for which there is more collectors 

not sure what else is still there in that dump , whatever is still there is starting to rust away if its metal , and seems to be few bottles of interest left , which was sort of why I hadn't been to it for a while


----------



## hemihampton (May 2, 2020)

Could be some Beer Cans of Interest in there.  Wonder if who ever drank the Duquesne was a tourist who brought It with them or if they could be bought in Canada at that time? LEON.


----------



## RCO (May 2, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> Could be some Beer Cans of Interest in there.  Wonder if who ever drank the Duquesne was a tourist who brought It with them or if they could be bought in Canada at that time? LEON.



more than likely an American tourist , dump is located in an area known for American cottagers , not likely it was sold here , pretty much only Molson , Labatt's and Carling  beer back then . not really sure when the US brands started to arrive but don't think it was that early 

now are roadsides are littered with bud light , busch and coors light cans you wouldn't even know you were north of the border 

although today I did find a mini keg from a local brewery ( lake of bays brewery ) down an embankment , its like one of those mini Heineken kegs , never seen it before , infact I didn't even know they sold there beer is such mini kegs , has some neat graphics on it but not very old


----------



## RCO (May 3, 2020)

here is a picture of the lake of bays brewery mini keg I found yesterday , for pale ale , don't think it had been there for more than a couple years but appeared to have a best before date from 2012 on the side

if I return it to the beer store its only worth a 20 cent deposit , which seems crazy but they go by volume here anything oversized is 20 cents like a wine or liquor bottle , a basic beer can is 10 cents 

think I could get more for it at a yard sale as a man cave or cottage decoration item


----------



## hemihampton (May 3, 2020)

People that like to collect gallon cans or larger cans would probably give you $5-$15 for it. LEON.


----------

